# Text auf Pfad (mittig positionieren)



## lomax2k (24. Mai 2012)

Hallo,

weiß jemand wie ich den Text in der abgebildeten Grafik genau in die Mitte vom Pfad bekomme? Das er auf dem Pfad liegt (wie abgebildet) ist ja kein Problem. 




Vielen Dank


----------



## Zinken (24. Mai 2012)

Im Werkzeugfenster "Zeichen" gibt es den Punkt "Grundlinienversatz einstellen" (siehe Bild). Dort einfach den entsprechenden negativen Wert einstellen.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (24. Mai 2012)

Hallo,
oder du erstellst dir einen zweiten Pfad mit größerem Radius.

Viele Grüße


----------

